# Empty follicles



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

I had egg collection yesterday and was really hoping my 9 follies were going to produce a decent amount of eggs. The procedure went well, the Sister who did ec managed to get to my awkward left ovary, she managed to get into all 9 good sized follies. After coming round from sedation she came to me with bad news, no eggs had been retrieved. All I wanted to do was get out of the place, so I made hubby go and get one of the nurses to discharge me straight away. Now I'm wondering how this could have happened, if I'd got 1 egg I would have been happy, but to have none was devastating to say the least. I was on 300 whotsits of Menopur, lining and follies had been growing nicely, 5000iu's Pregnyl done Saturday night at the correct time. The one thing concerning me is the previous 2 tx's I was on 10000iu's of Pregnyl, 225 whotsits of Menopur. I've read that the lower dose of hcg (Pregnyl) can delay the loosening of the egg from the follie. Or were my clinic lazy in just draining each follie once when maybe they should have had a few goes at flushing each one out?

I go back for an early review appointment on Thursday but just wondering what else should I be asking them about how this tx could have gone so wrong when everything looked fine.


----------



## doddyclaire (Oct 4, 2010)

DippyHippyChick - So sorry to read your outcome there. I'm no expert when it comes to the doses, but I feel for you.  

My last cycle I ended up with only 4 follies, had started so much better than that.

Good luck with your follow up, hope they can give you the answers you need

x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I am sorry to hear your bad news, but I wouldn't say the clinic were lazy by just going in to each follicle once.  This would be normal procedure I presume and they do it all day long.

I would be questioning why you had a good amount of follies, but no eggs? I am not an expect, but I would have thought that it would have been to do with the injection that matures them and then releases them.

I really think it may be a waiting game, but good luck for Thursday and I hope you can get some answers.

x


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

thank you for your replies

staceysm ~ the hcg trigger is the one thing that I am almost 99% certain has affected this, I'm curious to know what my consultants opinion on this is


----------



## monkeyface (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi

I had a similar situation a few years back 20 follies but only 2 very poor quality eggs retrieved I was totally devastated both fertilised and  I had a day 2 transfer resulting in a BFN. Initially the clinic suggested that I had not done the trigger shot at the right time, but following my consultation with the consultant it was felt that they had not given enough time for the eggs to develop. Essentially they took me in too early because the lead 2 follies were the recommended size. It was acknowledged to us that it is not just the size of the follies but the steady maturation of the eggs which effects the quality of what is produced. For my next cycle I was on the stimulation drugs for longer and produced 4 blasts which was like a dream come true I had totally convinced myself that I did not have the quality of eggs to achieve a pregnancy. Do not lose faith your next cycle may be really positive.


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

so sorry - that must be So disappointing.
there is a thing called 'empty follicle sydrome' that you might want to check out

elcf


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Monkeyface ~ thank you so much for sharing your story, it's given me the glimmer of hope that next time could be very different. I did suspect that my eggs were possible not ready to be detached from the follies and my Dr agreed that some could have got trapped inside the follies as they were being drained.

elcfoxy ~ I impressed my Dr at the clinic to day with my research on EFS, at least I managed to ask her some very quizzing questions about it all.


----------



## spencerdolly (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh darling I have just come across your post. The hairs on the back of my neck stood up. I really wish we were all there to give you a massive hug. 
My first tx I only got two eggs, one died whilst being fertilized and the other was non responsive. Second tx, I got two eggs, both fertilized. I am not pg, the results from the last tx I have ongoing. Basically they didn't do my levels for my first tx and with my inherited condition I am known to be a poor responder. This was overlooked by my hospital. 
I had a few empty follicles from both cycles. Did they check your levels? AMH FSH?
Ask for the embryologists report and if you have any doubt you can ask for their procedures and protocols. Also you can contact PALS if you are in doubt about the level of treatment you got. 
Darling I am so so sorry, we all know how you are feeling. Remember your never alone. xxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

spencerdolly ~   thank you for those kind words. My fsh levels 6 months ago was 6.7, and Ipersuaded my Dr at the clinic to do an amh blood test today.


----------



## spencerdolly (Jun 15, 2010)

Dippy they should have done that to start with darling. If you need any more advice you can ask me anytime. I know how your feeling. xxxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks spencerdolly, my clinic have only just started doing amh tests, made sure I got it for free as well, so she said she'd treat it as nhs fertility investigations (i'm a private patient at my clinic now)


----------



## spencerdolly (Jun 15, 2010)

Dippy the doc at the hospital should have done your levels before doing your ivf. I may be wrong. I hope you get some answers. xxx


----------

